# My belly is too big for Bent over row's.



## Fruity (Jul 24, 2015)

The problem is the range of motion my belly restricts. 

To give you an idea of how big my belly is.
It hurts when I do the child's pose stretch.
Its harder to breath during my squats.

Being fat is annoying but I'm not about to start cutting because of it. Any alternative lifts? Or do I just have to pull the bar all the way though my intestines?


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 25, 2015)

post a pic


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 25, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> post a pic



No shirt, a fan on behind you and your titties flapping in the wind


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 25, 2015)

Why not cut? The ladies don't care how much you can lift but they sure as hell will notice that belly if it's as bad as you say it is.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 25, 2015)

Serious post?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 25, 2015)

Pm Ryan Harvey


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 25, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Why not cut? The ladies don't care how much you can lift but they sure as hell will notice that belly if it's as bad as you say it is.



Ladies most certainly do care how much you lift. Ecks was getting hit on at his meet bc of what he lifted and I couldn't help but to laugh lol.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 25, 2015)

I bring a barbell with me when I visit the club. Much resultant sexy time. Wow.


----------



## bubbagump (Jul 25, 2015)

Brother I feel your pain..   I've never been as fat and worthless as I feel right now.  I was a skinny punk for most of my life.   Now I eat shitty and don't gym.  Oh, and I drink like a bum.    Fukkin tired of it!!!


----------



## Fruity (Jul 25, 2015)

I don't drink and I can suck my belly in so that its barely visible when standing. (Makes me look pretty hardcore, especially because my man boobs can be mistaken for pure muscle)

Just when I lean forward I can't suck it in anymore.


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 25, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Ladies most certainly do care how much you lift. Ecks was getting hit on at his meet bc of what he lifted and I couldn't help but to laugh lol.



Exception to the rule. Plus, you're talking about ladies at a meet already. The majority of women don't give a fock...


----------



## HDH (Jul 25, 2015)

Dumbbell rows, machines rows, cable and double cables should get you started. When you sit for cables, you can suck your stomach in or use a curved bar.

What are your training goals?

I'm gonna guess you're fairly new to training since you don't know different row variations.

H


----------



## Fruity (Jul 25, 2015)

Training goal is to get stronger.

If I had a curved bar the problem would be solved because I could pull my back muscles together and the bar might still not be touching my belly ya know? 


So know I just need to find a curved bar on ebay.


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 25, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Ladies most certainly do care how much you lift. Ecks was getting hit on at his meet bc of what he lifted and I couldn't help but to laugh lol.



Yea but ecks is a rugged sexy jacked up piece of man meat, I don't think it was just what he lifted


----------



## HDH (Jul 26, 2015)

Fruity said:


> Training goal is to get stronger.
> 
> If I had a curved bar the problem would be solved because I could pull my back muscles together and the bar might still not be touching my belly ya know?
> 
> ...



Do you train at home or the gym?

Home would explain your limitations.

There are some knowledgeable power lifters on this forum that can help with strength. 

H


----------



## GSgator (Jul 26, 2015)

bubbagump said:


> Brother I feel your pain..   I've never been as fat and worthless as I feel right now.  I was a skinny punk for most of my life.   Now I eat shitty and don't gym.  Oh, and I drink like a bum.    Fukkin tired of it!!!



I was the same for a year bro damn it takes a lot to take that first step Into the gym and what suck is to look at those guys that are diced and know you were there before starting over freaking sucks balls. Don't be like me and waste a year bro just get your ass in there and your old habits will fall back in place.


----------



## GSgator (Jul 26, 2015)

Women can careless what a guy lifts you take a bigger guy that dosn't have defention to the beach who can bench,squat,deadlift,curl what ever 100's of pounds and put him next to a pill popping raver with a 6 pack that eats skittles for lunch and they will all walk up to the guy with a 6 pack. Ya there's girls that like  berly corn feed looking guys but most will take the lean looking guy.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jul 26, 2015)

GSgator said:


> berly corn feed looking guys.



 I died


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 26, 2015)

GSgator said:


> Women can careless what a guy lifts you take a bigger guy that dosn't have defention to the beach who can bench,squat,deadlift,curl what ever 100's of pounds and put him next to a pill popping raver with a 6 pack that eats skittles for lunch and they will all walk up to the guy with a 6 pack. Ya there's girls that like  berly corn feed looking guys but most will take the lean looking guy.



Lucky for me I found one of them.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 26, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Exception to the rule. Plus, you're talking about ladies at a meet already. The majority of women don't give a fock...



Fuuuuk yea!!!! You know it dizzzzzzzzzzz....total yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fruity (Jul 26, 2015)

I don't think curved bars are quite enough.

Essentially what I'm thinking of is a cut in half Holla Hoop with weights attached to both sides. This way I could pull my elbows all the way in without the bar crushing my gut - Or rather said contract my back muscles to the fullest.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jul 26, 2015)

Fruity said:


> I don't think curved bars are quite enough.
> 
> Essentially what I'm thinking of is a cut in half Holla Hoop with weights attached to both sides. This way I could pull my elbows all the way in without the bar crushing my gut - Or rather said contract my back muscles to the fullest.



Just do dumbbell rows or t bar rows. I think Konstantinos K. (The powerlifting dude) does dumbbell rows


----------

